# my new r33 gtr



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

these are some pictures of my new car, it was mad maxd old car, it is a credit to the work that he has done to the car, im over the moon with it.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate

i was eyeing this up and know i lost out on it, cracking car you got there!

stunning in every way.

good luck with it though


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

euroexports said:


> hi mate
> 
> i was eyeing this up and know i lost out on it, cracking car you got there!
> 
> ...


I was like a rat up a drain pipe mate, I went up with the money straight away, I wasn't missing this.


----------



## F17rak (Dec 15, 2011)

:thumbsup: fair play, she is a beast


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

F17rak said:


> :thumbsup: fair play, she is a beast


Thanks mate.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks nice enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

What sort of spec is she mate? Cheers


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> What sort of spec is she mate? Cheers


Nissan : Awesome Show winning Car with awesome performance NOW SOLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh you got this one, I was wondering 

Congrats buddy, very nice indeed.

I have been looking for one too, and this was the only decent one about.





.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

stunning R33 mate a good buy im sure you will have some fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Oh you got this one, I was wondering
> 
> Congrats buddy, very nice indeed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, it was everything I was looking for, big power, leather interior, immaculate, mega nice engine bay, low miles, driving away with it, felt like I'd robbed him, brilliant car for the money :bowdown1:


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

thats astunning car mate,seen it twice in the flesh,martyns show in cleethorpes and silverstone,was looking at his previos black gtr recently,also a stunner,but a bit to expensive for me.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

moonshine said:


> thats astunning car mate,seen it twice in the flesh,martyns show in cleethorpes and silverstone,was looking at his previos black gtr recently,also a stunner,but a bit to expensive for me.


Thanks mate, Martyn has looked after it very well, it's all tucked up in the garage now.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man just read the spec list  left me smiling dude!! Have fun...


----------

